# BF3 or MW3?



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

The question on every FPS lover's lips right now I guess. I've been more satisfied with the MW-series before with the plot and gameplay but the trailers are just awesome for both games...

Never liked the MP mode in BF. Didn't really like the noobtubes in MW2 either. I don't want to drive or fly stuff in general. A clean FPS is less messy.

I'm not going to lie. I'll probably download them both and then maybe buy one after trying them out, hopefully I won't need to buy a new Graphics card aswell (maybe MW3 is easier on that).


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I can't really decide on these 2, Both games are looking pretty damn good right now. I'll end up eventually get both games. I just hope MW3 have realistic sounding weapons & bigger explosions in MP like MW2 had because Black Ops was watered the hell down, the guns & explosions sounds like little toy weapons lol. but im more hyped about uncharted 3 then any game this year, Probably get uc3 in November and get BF3 & MW3 in january.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

been a fan of both series for many years but i think im gonna go with BF3 first

will probibly get MW3 at some point but tbh it just looks like the same game yet again, i love all the vehicles in BF and the large maps are alot more fun in my opinion


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Both overrated crap series.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Both overrated crap series.


haha you hate war games? or do you prefer medal of honor instead?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I like war games, but generic, formulaic shooters with clunky, slow controls and half-assed ports to every platform are not my cup of tea, sorry.

They release a new one every few months based on the same engine with most of the same assets and nothing really changed other than a couple of interface changes and a new-but-mostly-rehashed story for the single-player campaign so that they can justify releasing it as a new title. It's almost as bad as those EA sports games they release every year.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

You sir, have obviously missed lot of news on BF3. BF3 is being developed for the PC. BF3 is running on the Frostbite 2 engine, which is absolutely gorgeous, especially when it comes to lighting. It's going to be far from generic, DICE knows how to make a damn good game.

Now, when it comes to MW3, I assume your post will be highly applicable to it.

Take a guess which one I'll be playing? (And have already pre-ordered)


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

BF games are released on a new engine each time lol, the last few games on there series have had the same feel because its been part of a series, however this time as its a return to the origional series its going to have a more serious feel apparently.. 

cod on the other hand has been the same game with slightly upgraded graphics since MW1 and yeh i know i sound like a fanboy but im just a gaming fan and tbh not a hardcore player of any game, have had every game in both series so far as well as MoH and Arma (i like the hardcore military sim from time to time)


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I like war games, but generic, formulaic shooters with clunky, slow controls and half-assed ports to every platform are not my cup of tea, sorry.
> 
> They release a new one every few months based on the same engine with most of the same assets and nothing really changed other than a couple of interface changes and a new-but-mostly-rehashed story for the single-player campaign so that they can justify releasing it as a new title. It's almost as bad as those EA sports games they release every year.


Yeah that's true about the releasing every 11 months thing. Every November people buy a call of duty then 3-4 months later you hear about them making another one. I think it'll be better if they slowed down a bit and start making them once every 2 years instead.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I like war games, but generic, formulaic shooters with clunky, slow controls and half-assed ports to every platform are not my cup of tea, sorry.
> 
> They release a new one every few months based on the same engine with most of the same assets and nothing really changed other than a couple of interface changes and a new-but-mostly-rehashed story for the single-player campaign so that they can justify releasing it as a new title. It's almost as bad as those EA sports games they release every year.


Battlefield 3 is taking Modern Warfare 3 head-on this year, releasing the same month. It has a new engine, it's being made specifically for the PC, and is going to bring a lot of new stuff to the table.

For the record, the last game bearing any Battlefield title was Battlefield: Bad Company 2, released March 2010.

The only thing I don't like about Battlefield 3 is the console versions are probably going to have an online pass, which is a very bad thing. I hate the whole online pass idea.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Infexxion said:


> I hate the whole online pass idea.


Yay PC.

And for those completely unaware of what's been going on lately, here's 12 minutes of BF3. Only thing I hope the fix is the prone animation for your character.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

BF3 all the way! I enjoy strategy, and the dedicated squads plus flying around in helicopters is amazing. I do not enjoy the mindless killing and overgrown men who seem to swear more than they breath on MW. 

I will say that I do not believe BF3 will beat MW3 in sales however; which is incredibly sad. 

EDIT: I forgot to mention that it does seem that BF3 is stepping up there single player experience which is a good thing.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh, well you're in for a surprise.

"Over the past few weeks we've been hearing more and more of the term "VO." For those of you who don't know what it stands for, it stands for Voice Overs. The voice over team, headed by DICE's VO producer, Tomas Danko stated that there have been 35 voice actors producing the dialouge for Battlefield 3. BC2 was notorious for having a lot of cursing, but Danko tells us BF3 will have more."


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


>


People are saying PS3 and 360 versions might look slightly downgraded which is complete b.s on EA/Dice part if it's true and they give only pc the best looking version but at least graphics are making a huge jump again. If a game could look that good now i wonder what they'll look like a few years from now.

But shame on game companys for releasing all these good games in november.
My pockets are going to be empty come November & December :lol


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It's no fault of DICE. This game is already looking to overpower my $400 video card. There's NO way current gen consoles can handle what PCs can. DICE started exclusively on PCs, and they know where their _loyal _fanbase is. As well, PC gets 64 player multiplayer but consoles get 24. It's all about hardware.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> It's no fault of DICE. This game is already looking to overpower my $400 video card. There's NO way current gen consoles can handle what PCs can. DICE started exclusively on PCs, and they know where their _loyal _fanbase is. As well, PC gets 64 player multiplayer but consoles get 24. It's all about hardware.


Ohhhhhh ok, I thought the game was meant to be multiplat from the start.
$400? had no idea graphic cards cost that much, Always thought the best ones ran for about $250 tops :um


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That's nothing. Check out this card, this is NVIDIA's top of the line. Mine is the GTX570, two cards down from that one.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

successful said:


> haha you hate war games?


Sorry, did you say wargames? Or drunken frat boys yelling racist and homophobic slurs at each other online?

I'll probably end up playing both eventually. I'll pick them up used or on sale mostly likely a year or so after release. The fact that anyone pays $50-$60+ for a 5 hour game is ridiculous.

And once I've played both, I'll have enjoyed BF slightly more because at least they put some effort into a plot.

Also, the MW3 trailer is better like this. Shows it for what it is.

Oh, and **** multiplayer. Seriously.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> That's nothing. Check out this card, this is NVIDIA's top of the line. Mine is the GTX570, two cards down from that one.


I love that people pay that! And that it's not me!

I paid less than $200 three years ago for my vid card and I'm still playing newish games at 1900x1200. I'm not entirely opposed to consoles slowing things down.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> That's nothing. Check out this card, this is NVIDIA's top of the line. Mine is the GTX570, two cards down from that one.


****!
just curious about how long does a video card last before new games come out that require a better or newer one? does they usually last 4-5 years before they're outdated like console gens?



zookeeper said:


> Sorry, did you say wargames? Or drunken frat boys yelling racist and homophobic slurs at each other online?
> 
> I'll probably end up playing both eventually. I'll pick them up used or on sale mostly likely a year or so after release. The fact that anyone pays $50-$60+ for a 5 hour game is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


 Yeah for $60 we should getting a good 10-12 hour game. But Multiplayer is where it's at when it comes to COD/BF to me. I honestly wouldn't have finished Black ops & BC2 if the psn network wasn't down for a few weeks.

& lol at the video


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It depends. A *high end* video card will "handle" stuff for a two or three years at higher resolutions, but once you start wanting to max stuff out then they don't last too long. I was using a Radeon 4870x2 and going near max for about 2 years until it died. I was planning on keeping it until the GTX6** series came out, but sadly I can't handle not gaming for that long.

Once the next gen consoles come out (when they finish milking Kinect and Move), then I think games will be developed to use better hardware, and my above statement will have even shorter timeframes.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if a HD6970 will be able to handle BF3. It's probably best to wait and upgrade once the games are released, have some benchmarks at hand etc.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'll be getting BF3 (PC), the CoD series has become a bit stale for my tastes.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

If Battlefield 3 had a zombie mode similar to Black Ops, I would throw away Call Of Duty and never look back.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

If this doesn't get you excited (graphics wise) then you suck! BF3 is truly looking awesome.

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-battlefield-3/714910?type=flv

Now I'll be right back, gonna go change my pants.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BF3 multiplayer will blow COD out of the water, SP will probably be better in COD though.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

successful said:


> I can't really decide on these 2, Both games are looking pretty damn good right now. I'll end up eventually get both games. I just hope MW3 have realistic sounding weapons & bigger explosions in MP like MW2 had because Black Ops was watered the hell down, the guns & explosions sounds like little toy weapons lol. but im more hyped about uncharted 3 then any game this year, Probably get uc3 in November and get BF3 & MW3 in january.


Totally agree. They both look super awesome right now. I am just hoping that MW3 isn't like Black Ops.. I got veryyy bored of it quickly. I am totally looking forward to BF3 too though. But I have to concur and say I am mainly excited for UC3.. loveee those games <3


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

To be honest I wasn't too anti-MW3 when I first started posting here, just not too interested in it. E3 has changed uninterested to anti-MW3. It is the exact same stuff. You know what I saw new in the 13 minutes of gameplay?

A new grenade and the option for a red dot sight with a reflex scope that flips up. Whoopdeefrickendoo.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> Arma 3


Yes.

That is all.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> If this doesn't get you excited (graphics wise) then you suck! BF3 is truly looking awesome.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-battlefield-3/714910?type=flv
> 
> Now I'll be right back, gonna go change my pants.


That was just jaw dropping.... 
So pumped for full on tank battles.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

BF3 will be the game that motivates me to buy a new PC... couldn't care less about what the single-player campaign offers, probably won't even play it.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Both ...............duh!!!!!!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Bf3


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

MW3.

Nothing against the BF series, it's just not my style- and from the sounds of things it's going to require an uber PC to play on a decent setting anyway. I can't really afford that.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> It depends. A *high end* video card will "handle" stuff for a two or three years at higher resolutions, but once you start wanting to max stuff out then they don't last too long. I was using a Radeon 4870x2 and going near max for about 2 years until it died. I was planning on keeping it until the GTX6** series came out, but sadly I can't handle not gaming for that long.
> 
> Once the next gen consoles come out (when they finish milking Kinect and Move), then I think games will be developed to use better hardware, and my above statement will have even shorter timeframes.


u rich or something? 4870x2 to GTX 570? What specs u running?

PS: BF3 all the way. Down with Activision's totalitarian ways and this MW cash cow.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

some people from e3 said that mw3 looks just like mw2, so that sucks. i will still buy it though.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

See the difference? Me neither. (Those are just two random videos, just to show graphics.)

Saffant, I work part time, two days a week. Not much money, it's just my main hobby. All of this has been slowly acquired over a few years, a lot of it used or at very good prices. My i7 970 was $300 shipped, tax in, retailed for $900+ at the time. My Mountain Mods Horizon case retails for about $650 in its current configuration, I paid $330 shipped. For specs, here:


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

The CoD series was dead to me after CoD4.


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

Battlefield 3 looks very innovative with a new Engine like nobody had ever seen, But Call Of Duty hasn't changed one bit, It has been a copy and paste series for years.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I can't wait for BF3. And I'm glad they're showing some respect to the PC and not watering it down like the PS3 and 360 versions.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

ValiantThor said:


> some people from e3 said that mw3 looks just like mw2, so that sucks. i will still buy it though.


Which looked exactly like mw.

As long as people keep buying it, they'll keep shipping insipid crap.


----------



## cosmos (May 3, 2011)

Battlefield 3 definitely, Call of Duty MW Series is too arcade and overrated. 

Although MW1 was awesome - they killed it with the others.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Sisyphus said:


> The CoD series was dead to me after CoD4.


+1 good sir


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

BF3 for sure, never bothering with a COD game again.


----------

